# Need help for daughter! 22 yrs and in a lot of pain!



## mango1 (Mar 9, 2004)

My daughter has been diagnosed with fibromyagia and fatigue syndrome. She is 22 years and this is ruining her life. She is having a hard time with her job (lifting children at a day care)and is constantly tired. She was getting very depressed. The doctor has perscribed Zoloft which has help with the depression, but not the pain or fatigue. First off, does anyone know any specialist for Fibromyalgia and Fatigue syndome in the far north suburbs of Chicago? Has anyone tried one of the Fibromyalgia treatment centers or any of the treatment plans by Dr's on the internet? Any help would be apppreciated! THANKS!!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Mango, sorry to hear that your daughter is going through this. I wasn't aware of FM treatment centres, but then I'm in Ontario, Canada. I haven't followed any of the plans offered by docs on the internet. Most of my guidance has come through my family doctor and my previous rheumatologist and through reading articles on fm and talking to others on this board.I believe there was a site that was listed here before called the Good FM Doctors List by CoCure. Does anyone know where it went to? Maybe Susan our moderator knows where it can be found. She is a fountain of information. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Mango, here is the site: http://www.co-cure.org/Good-Doc.htm. Scroll down to the state that you live in (daughter) and a list of FM/CFS doctors will come up.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Oops, try this www.co-cure.org


----------



## mango1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Weener, Thanks so much for the list of Dr's.!! I found specialists in her area!!! Thanks!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Mango, your welcome, best wishes to your daughter. Hope she is able to find a kind, compassionate doctor.


----------



## ShellyMcG (Jul 29, 2002)

MangoI don't know when you posted because---unfortunately--I don't have any dates and times any more. ;-)-----that's another issue..................However, I was diagnosed with FM in '84, and have seen the same FM specialist since '86. He is downtown Chicago at Rush. I am out in the far NW/burbs, but the trip is worth it. He does understand, and he does care. His name is Robert Katz. He is very busy--but there is a reason for that. I wish your daughter well, and hope that she finds some one that she is comfortable with.Luv, Shelly


----------

